# HOW DO I STOP PEOPLE HACKING MY COMPUTER?



## brendan (Aug 7, 2000)

dont you hate it when people get into your computer and delete files and things

if you can help me to stop it e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## NeWcS (Apr 4, 2000)

Try a firewall like ZoneAlarm www.zonealarm.com


----------

